
Vulnerabilities in Car Washes - DevExchangAn
I found an interesting article via Newsfusion Cyber Security News - I thought you might like it:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;go.newsfusion.com&#x2F;security&#x2F;item&#x2F;996832
======
bananicorn
There's a url field when submitting which makes the whole title a link to your
article btw :)

------
kejaed
[http://go.newsfusion.com/security/item/996832](http://go.newsfusion.com/security/item/996832)

